# Reload RTA



## Nadim_Paruk (8/6/18)

Hi Vendors,

Please advise if you have stock of the Reload RTA (Black)







Regards
Nadim


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/6/18)

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/authentic-reload-postless-24-rta

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

